# Parts listing for a turnout



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I am starting to clean up some turnouts that I have and of course, I will be looking for some replacement parts. Does anyone have any links to a parts listing? The turnouts are (I believe), 1952-3 circa and are bakelite.

Some of the items I will be looking to replace for which I would like to quote part numbers:
- red/green strips







- bulbs (one of my turnouts had a red bulb in it and it looks like the number is 432)







- metal nut connectors (like the one shown on the green post of the turnout)







- screws and washers for attaching the backing plates


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The colored strips are on ebay, as well as the bulbs.The knurled nuts are either 6-32 or 8-32, can't remember which. I bought a bunch at my local hardware store, Lowes or Hole Depot will have them.
Bulb #'s...PA9723, clear bulb
PA3395..green bulb
PA2990...red bulb.
S279..bottom plate screws


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed there was rust on the rails.. If you want, remove the rails from the unit, and soak them in "evaporust" over-night.. You'll have new rails in the morning. Great stuff, also found on ebay.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Seller AFK5 on ebay has everything you need, and I've dealt with him before.. Fast shipping, great parts, great prices. To help you along, check out my thread on rebuilding turn-outs. I believe there's several...


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have read other posts extolling the virtues of Evaporust so I ordered up some today. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

flyernut said:


> The colored strips are on ebay, as well as the bulbs.The knurled nuts are either 6-32 or 8-32, can't remember which. I bought a bunch at my local hardware store, Lowes or Hole Depot will have them.
> Bulb #'s...PA9723, clear bulb
> PA3395..green bulb
> PA2990...red bulb.
> S279..bottom plate screws


I actually found a parts listing for this at https://traindr.com/manuals/american-flyer-remote-control-switch-720a-service-instructions-parts-list/

The reason I was looking for a parts list is because I am missing parts #12 and #13 on one of my turnouts and had no clue what they are called. I am guessing they may be a bit difficult to locate as they won't be a large usage item


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Port Lines sells both the spring and the plunger. They are in the parts section under track parts.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks. I will check it out


----------



## sliderule01 (Dec 3, 2016)

That is good stuff - I will be looking for a variety of the coils and plungers since I have some burned out switches....


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Man you guys really know your stuff, good stuff!!!!


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes they do!


----------

